# Welcome to the Fish Pond



## JulieD (Dec 15, 2010)

This is the thread about FishCharming...anything you want about him goes here


----------



## Paquito (Dec 15, 2010)

I cuddle with Fish when it's cold outside, baby.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 15, 2010)

I read something in another thread that implies that fish has a sex fez. If that's true.....there's nothing else anyone needs to ever say about the man, except:bow:


----------



## JulieD (Dec 15, 2010)

Fish likes faces!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2010)

fish is sooo charming and dreamy he really needs his own tv show so the rest of the world can see just how dreamy he is 

(all said in that 1960's teenage swoony voice)


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 16, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I read something in another thread that implies that fish has a sex fez. If that's true.....there's nothing else anyone needs to ever say about the man, except:bow:



it's purple crushed velvet and when you push down on the top it alternately dispenses tequila and astroglide


----------



## Paquito (Dec 16, 2010)

What do I even say?


----------



## Zowie (Dec 16, 2010)

Paquito said:


> What do I even say?



I say, hand over the astroglide.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 16, 2010)

Tequila?! Well, then....


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2010)

starts passing around the wedges of lime and the salt


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 16, 2010)

JulieD said:


> This is the thread about FishCharming...anything you want about him goes here



*LIKE*


----------



## Tad (Dec 16, 2010)

But if Fish is losing weight, does that mean he'll become a small fish in his own pond?


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2010)

Tad said:


> But if Fish is losing weight, does that mean he'll become a small fish in his own pond?



omg I actually clapped this tooo tooo tooo funny


and I am not allowed to rep you cause I have to spread it around 


I think fish will always be the most charming fish no matter his size


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 16, 2010)

Tad said:


> But if Fish is losing weight, does that mean he'll become a small fish in his own pond?



im working on putting on dense muscle; i think i've actually gained weight lol. i mentioned this in chat last night, if anything i think i just look even bigger as the under-muscle is just growing out and exposing more chub, lol. 

but if i do end up losing weight eventually what's the cut-off before you guys kick me out? 200 lbs? 180 lbs?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 16, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> but if i do end up losing weight eventually what's the cut-off before you guys kick me out? 200 lbs? 180 lbs?



Personally, I vote that all people who have a sex fez get to stay no matter what.


----------



## Tad (Dec 16, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> im working on putting on dense muscle; i think i've actually gained weight lol. i mentioned this in chat last night, if anything i think i just look even bigger as the under-muscle is just growing out and exposing more chub, lol.
> 
> but if i do end up losing weight eventually what's the cut-off before you guys kick me out? 200 lbs? 180 lbs?



So long as you don't go around kicking sand in the face of the fat boys, you can stay


----------



## Melian (Dec 16, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> but if i do end up losing weight eventually what's the cut-off before you guys kick me out? 200 lbs? 180 lbs?



I'd still love you at 180 lbs.....just wouldn't want to bang you anymore. Haha :kiss2:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 17, 2010)

Tad said:


> So long as you don't go around kicking sand in the face of the fat boys



Right, because that's my job. What? My love is cruel, we've established this already.


----------



## Tad (Dec 17, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Right, because that's my job. What? My love is cruel, we've established this already.



Who on this board wouldn't want sand kicked in their face by you?  

It just isn't right for fish to be doing it....splashing water makes sense, right? But sand?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 17, 2010)

Why is there a pole sticking out of this pond?

Eh? Eh? Get it?


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 17, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Why is there a pole sticking out of this pond?
> 
> Eh? Eh? Get it?




Bwaahaahaa! sooo bad that it's good! awww hozay, i <3 you!

and don't worry, i wont be kicking sand in anyone's face...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 17, 2010)

Tad said:


> Who on this board wouldn't want sand kicked in their face by you?



Well in that case, may I propose a BHM/FFA board beach party?


----------



## JulieD (Dec 17, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Why is there a pole sticking out of this pond?
> 
> Eh? Eh? Get it?


Because he is so damn happy to have his own thread!


Dr. P Marshall said:


> Well in that case, may I propose a BHM/FFA board beach party?


And hell ya Dr. P!


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 17, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Well in that case, may I propose a BHM/FFA board beach party?



only if it's at a nude beach


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 17, 2010)

JulieD said:


> Because he is so damn happy to have his own thread!


If I had known you were going to make me laugh this hard, I wouldn't have repped your other post first. 


FishCharming said:


> only if it's at a nude beach



OK, but my real plan was to kick so much sand at the BHM that you all just end up a bunch of heads on the beach, then I was going to take out my golf clubs. WHAT???!!! My love is CRUEL......I cannot change this.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 19, 2010)

there is not enough Fish in this pond....i think we need pictures...lots and lots of Fish pictures


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 19, 2010)

I am jealous of Fish. I will now be working towards having a thread about me created by someone not me. Otherwise it would be more annoying then awesome.


----------



## JonesT (Dec 19, 2010)

Meddlecase said:


> I am jealous of Fish. I will now be working towards having a thread about me created by someone not me. Otherwise it would be more annoying then awesome.



I feel the same way man haha


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 19, 2010)

Meddlecase said:


> I am jealous of Fish. I will now be working towards having a thread about me created by someone not me. Otherwise it would be more annoying then awesome.





JonesT said:


> I feel the same way man haha



Don't be, he's an asshole . . . you tell him I said that . . .


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Don't be, he's an asshole . . . you tell him I said that . . .



I'm an asshole too, so it's all good.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 19, 2010)

Meddlecase said:


> I am jealous of Fish. I will now be working towards having a thread about me created by someone not me. Otherwise it would be more annoying then awesome.





JonesT said:


> I feel the same way man haha



As I have said before, due to the fact that Hozay thinks the world of me and I'm not ready to ruin that yet, I'm just going to say jealousy is so cute...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 19, 2010)

JulieD said:


> As I have said before, due to the fact that Hozay thinks the world of me and I'm not ready to ruin that yet, I'm just going to say jealousy is so cute...



hahaha, Julie, you're the best. Say what's on your mind! Nothing could ruin you for me.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, Julie, you're the best. Say what's on your mind! Nothing could ruin you for me.



Oh, Hozay! I am just going to wait until I have 10, and then post then all on a list somewhere....


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 19, 2010)

Fish is in love with me and has become stalkerish.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Don't be, he's an asshole . . . you tell him I said that . . .



haters gunna hate 



LisaInNC said:


> Fish is in love with me and has become stalkerish.



and lisa, lisa, lisa... we had our chance. sometimes these things just arent meant to be. it's nothing personal, you're a great person and one day you'll find that guy who is perfect for you. i'm just not him. 

and to be honest i'm a little surprised Lisa, you're better than this...


----------



## Paquito (Dec 19, 2010)

Fish is following in the footsteps of his little brother.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 20, 2010)

oh in honor of fish i present to you Fish like a man


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 20, 2010)

this thread could never convey the true charmingness

or awesome ness of Fish 

it cannot be contained


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 20, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> this thread could never convey the true charmingness
> 
> or awesome ness of Fish
> 
> it cannot be contained



except by paquito


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 20, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> except by paquito



but not even fish can contain paquito 


so I am not sure how that would work

and Paquitos coolness knows no limits but this isnt his thread


----------



## Paquito (Dec 21, 2010)

L.O.V.E. is just another word I never learned to pronounce.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 22, 2010)

Dear Fish,
I am posting this post to kindly ask you to please stop discouraging other BHMs from posting in the Nekkid Pics thread. We FFAs try very hard to encourage BHM posting and do not appreciate anyone trying to take away from that. 
With that being said, why are you not using your thread more? You asked for one, and I personaly sought out to make sure that your request was met. Since given your own thread, you have hijacked Hozay and Zowie's picture, and planted your blond highlighted head in it, you have hurt Melian over and over with talk and pictures of your "glup" workout results. Now, you try and take away the small pleasures that we FFAs have when viewing the Nekkid Pics? With all due respect, please, please stop. What is next? Are you going to say that you are the reason behind Paquito's thread? Or are you going to photoshop Hozays "mug shot" pic with one of your own? What about poor, sweet Sassy? Chaz? Ronin? Or even lil WillieSparks? So, instead of jumping from thread to thread poppiong other posters bubbles, why don't you work on making some bubbles of your own? After all, you are one Fish, in a very big pond. 

nt srs bsns chaos/havoc


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 22, 2010)

i say nay, my dear, nay 

i will continue to work my small evils; they bring me joy. and tis the season for joy


----------



## JulieD (Dec 22, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i say nay, my dear, nay
> 
> i will continue to work my small evils; they bring me joy. and tis the season for joy



I call shenanigans


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 23, 2010)

are we koi?


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 23, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Fish is in love with me and has become stalkerish.



Don't you mean.....stalker_fish_?


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 23, 2010)

JulieD said:


> Dear Fish,
> I am posting this post to kindly ask you to please stop discouraging other BHMs from posting in the Nekkid Pics thread. We FFAs try very hard to encourage BHM posting and do not appreciate anyone trying to take away from that.
> With that being said, why are you not using your thread more? You asked for one, and I personaly sought out to make sure that your request was met. Since given your own thread, you have hijacked Hozay and Zowie's picture, and planted your blond highlighted head in it, you have hurt Melian over and over with talk and pictures of your "glup" workout results. Now, you try and take away the small pleasures that we FFAs have when viewing the Nekkid Pics? With all due respect, please, please stop. What is next? Are you going to say that you are the reason behind Paquito's thread? Or are you going to photoshop Hozays "mug shot" pic with one of your own? What about poor, sweet Sassy? Chaz? Ronin? Or even lil WillieSparks? So, instead of jumping from thread to thread poppiong other posters bubbles, why don't you work on making some bubbles of your own? After all, you are one Fish, in a very big pond.
> 
> nt srs bsns chaos/havoc


In other words: Shut up, get naked, take pics. Kthxbai.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 26, 2010)

xmas dinner


----------



## Melian (Dec 30, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> xmas dinner



The presence of your daughter is making it really hard for me to perv over you in this pic.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 30, 2010)

Melian said:


> The presence of your daughter is making it really hard for me to perv over you in this pic.



Not me I just cover her up with my thumb, and go to town!


----------



## Melian (Dec 30, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Not me I just cover her up with my thumb, and go to town!



I need both hands, baby


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Not me I just cover her up with my thumb, and go to town!



But then you're _touching her_ while you perv out. Isn't that worse?


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 30, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaand now the pic is coming down!


----------



## Paquito (Dec 30, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> But then you're _touching her_ while you perv out. Isn't that worse?



Exactly. Don't be such pervs, guys. Just do what I do: save the image in your wank folder, crop Cthulhu Princess out, and go to town.


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Exactly. Don't be such pervs, guys. Just do what I do: save the image in your wank folder, crop Cthulhu Princess out, and go to town.



At least some of you horn dogs have some decency.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 30, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> At least some of you horn dogs have some decency.



My favorite is a Melian-fish combo. But it's not body and head style. It's right down the middle  half fish half Canadian babe. A dream come true.


----------



## Melian (Dec 30, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> My favorite is a Melian-fish combo. But it's not body and head style. It's right down the middle  half fish half Canadian babe. A dream come true.



Put us in the same room and I'll make it happen. RAWR.


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> My favorite is a Melian-fish combo. But it's not body and head style. It's right down the middle  half fish half Canadian babe. A dream come true.


----------



## Melian (Dec 30, 2010)

Bearsy said:


>



Helloooooo

I love George Takei


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Melian said:


> Helloooooo
> 
> I love George Takei



Hahaha that's great!


By the way, the title of this thread always makes me think of this song.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 30, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Hahaha that's great!
> 
> 
> By the way, the title of this thread always makes me think of this song.



Oh goddammit.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 9, 2011)

the thread was drowning in abandoned obscurity sooooo....


----------



## JulieD (Jan 10, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> the thread was drowning in abandoned obscurity sooooo....



:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Melian (Jan 10, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> the thread was drowning in abandoned obscurity sooooo....



Well maybe you should dump 5-10 new pics onto it. This one's a repeat


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 10, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> the thread was drowning in abandoned obscurity sooooo....


Sweeeeeeeet! I just LOVE eyecandy!


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 22, 2011)

This is fish with the customer from hell.

 the xtranormal waiter


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 22, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> the thread was drowning in abandoned obscurity sooooo....


 
How did I miss this?


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 22, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> the thread was drowning in abandoned obscurity sooooo....



Good Gawd!!!:blush::blush: You look like a young Tom Jones.


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 22, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> This is fish with the customer from hell.
> 
> the xtranormal waiter



omg, it's like a movie of my work life!!!!


----------



## JulieD (Mar 11, 2011)

this  and this:happy:


----------



## FishCharming (Mar 11, 2011)

JulieD said:


> this  and this:happy:



Bwaaahaahaahahahaha!!! :bow:


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 6, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> photogenic...for sure.. :smitten: but i guess you are too shy to show any of this off...
> as I have never seen evidence of man tits nor could i tell you have lost 50# in the last year and 1/2 as it seems to be on the dl
> 
> just my 2 cents *








march of 2010 still not quite as big as i had been but the beginning of the decline. i dont have any picture of me heavier that this but i was. 






this is me in april/may 2010 about 260-270lbs







a few months later, notice if you will the gentle curve of side boob 







may of 2011






me two weeks ago... i have no idea what was going on with the expression... i drank a lot of sangria...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 6, 2011)

You look like a whole lot of fun :happy: And definitely charming, too.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 6, 2011)

You are charming at any size. I just had a flashback to years ago when I started chatting in Dims and got told by guys that I wasn't fat enough to be there. I'm 5'4" and was probably 300 pounds at the time. 

BTW I have that big ass brown chair and couch -- so comfy.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 7, 2011)

*so awesome of you to share *ALL* those photos....so there is actually evidence now....and agreed - looking good at any size

*


----------

